# Do tongue-stiffeners still exist?



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

So I'm looking into buying boots a little stiffer than what I have now. Problem is - my current boots are in really great condition and I don't really have the money at the moment to toss out another pair of boots. I've heard of tongue stiffeners that Burton used to make, but I can't find them anywhere. Nor can I find another similar product used to adjust stiffen flex on boots. I would love to ride these through another season - which I can without the stiffeners...but I'm afraid the softer flex may hinder my progress. They were great when I was still riding greens and blues, but now that I've moved up to black runs, I feel that they won't give me the response I want. Now, keep in mind I'm not looking for a really stiff boot because I like to play in the park. Just a move up from soft to mid. 

Basically my questions here - are tongue stiffeners still around? Are there any other ways to stiffen a boots flex a little? Should I just bite the budget bullet and get the new boots? Will a flex a little too soft for a rider's level hinder progression too much? Does it matter all THAT much? I went to the shop today to try on boots, and the guy that runs the shop helped me. He pretty much said that if my boots are still going strong, then ride 'em out. No huge need to get new boots. Now when they are blown out or I'm finding myself getting heel lift, then come on in. Of course the choice is mine, but his thoughts on it swayed my decision a bit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You have two options here. Tognar Toolworks - Search Results for "tongue"

But you're going to suck up volume which will change the fit of the boot. So you had either be really handy with DIY projects or you'll need to find a ski boot fitter that knows what they're doing. There's another option but for me to even write out how to do it or how to find the right parts to make it happen is just too time exhausting and I'm lazy.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You have two options here. Tognar Toolworks - Search Results for "tongue"
> 
> But you're going to suck up volume which will change the fit of the boot. So you had either be really handy with DIY projects or you'll need to find a ski boot fitter that knows what they're doing. There's another option but for me to even write out how to do it or how to find the right parts to make it happen is just too time exhausting and I'm lazy.


I came across those in my search...and wasn't sure if they would help with stiffening the flex. I don't have problems with heel lift, but I DO have slim ankles which can create movement in the shin area if I don't tighten that area well enough. So this may help - I just need to find a way to try before I buy. Or locate someone in my area who is good with boot fittings.

On the flip side of the coin, I haven't exactly found my current boots to be a problem at all. I could use the better toe edge hold, but I can usually get that if I'm on point with my technique. Stiffer boots would help in my progression...but I don't think it's something that can't wait. Short of spending money I don't have on boots/fittings or getting involved in some extensive project. My current boots fit well (despite needing to make sure they are tightened well enough), keep my feet dry and warm, and hold up to the kind of riding I'm currently doing. Thanks for the insight. I may look more into those tongue inserts you linked and see if I can't find them locally to try out.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Not sure if this is quite what you are looking for, but maybe it would help?

Reminds Solution Aftermarket Boot Liner -
REMIND INSOLES - Comfort, One Foot At A Time

Though if it still costs as much as it did during the articles writing, you might as well just buy a new pair of boots at that point.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Booster* straps could be the answer?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No, where did you even come to that conclusion? The tongue stiffeners in there are the closest thing to an answer.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No, where did you even come to that conclusion? The tongue stiffeners in there are the closest thing to an answer.


The Booster Strap wraps around the boot cuff top to secure the lower leg, eliminating the need to over-tighten buckles or laces. The Booster instantly improves snowboard control by dynamically "bonding" the calf to the boot, providing increased rebound power and turn initiation precision. All Models have a metal cam buckle for super-easy closure.:cheer::whiteflag:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No, just no.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Own Burton Driver's which come with tongue stiffeners,, also own UPZ hard boots which have 4 different tongues for stiffness. So best root is the tongue for stiffness. 
Soooo! since I've only read about the Booster strap product.
I recant everything I said. BA thanks for saving me 35$. 
Radiomuse sorry! Ignore my two post.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! 

I ended up finding an AMAZING deal on a pair of 32 Binary Boas which are a 5/10 - compared to my current 32 Groomers FT which are a 3/10 (but probably less than that now since they have about 30-40 days on them). I'm pretty stoked about them and for the price, were definitely worth getting now. My current boots could have made it through another season, but only would have gotten mushier - plus there is tearing around where the laces pull in on top of the foot and the footbed is pretty flat (considering they are on the cheaper end of 32s stuff and are only Level 1, it did pretty well). These new ones are medium flex, have dual BOAs, and are Level 2 for liner/footbed. Hoping that as they break in, they stay as consistent to size/comfort as my Groomers have. But I've had great gear with every 32 boot I've had - and 6.5s fit like a foot-glove even after packing out.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> I ended up finding an AMAZING deal on a pair of 32 Binary Boas which are a 5/10 - compared to my current 32 Groomers FT which are a 3/10 (but probably less than that now since they have about 30-40 days on them). I'm pretty stoked about them and for the price, were definitely worth getting now. My current boots could have made it through another season, but only would have gotten mushier - plus there is tearing around where the laces pull in on top of the foot and the footbed is pretty flat (considering they are on the cheaper end of 32s stuff and are only Level 1, it did pretty well). These new ones are medium flex, have dual BOAs, and are Level 2 for liner/footbed. Hoping that as they break in, they stay as consistent to size/comfort as my Groomers have. But I've had great gear with every 32 boot I've had - and 6.5s fit like a foot-glove even after packing out.


I'm up late working and I'm wondering if you've tried out the newer boots yet. I'm going from a 3 to a 5 this season also and curious how much difference it will make. I tried them on in store, but ordered online, so still wating to get them.


----------

